# tranny fluid in blow off valve



## boostedhks (May 12, 2009)

hey i recently took my infiniti g20 w/ sr20det on a high speed ride. so when i get home i realized that there was no plug in the port to add transmission fluid so the oil was all over the right side of my engine. it didnt hit the piping or the turbo or the air filter but it did went all over my hood, battery and blow off valve.

so that was 2 days ago and still when running the car i could notice smoke coming from under the hood due to the bloww off valve spreading oil out.

is this bad for the turbo?

how could i clean this mess up?

i also get an antifreeze leak behind the engine by the aac. still not sjure where its coming from but i will check it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is oil coming out of the blow off valve, I would first suspect a bad turbo. If that's okay, do a cylinder leadown test to check the integrity of the rings. A coolant system pressure tester will help locate the coolant leak. As far as the "mess," an engine degreaser and steam cleaner would be the best and safest method.


----------



## boostedhks (May 12, 2009)

So a bad turbo will cause the temperature to raise i guess right, is this why antifreeze was coming out of my coolant reservoir ? this is my first turbo car so i'm not well educated i guess you could say on the subject i still need to do some research.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You didn't mention coolant coming out of your reservoir earlier. You may want to check for a blown head gasket, first.


----------



## boostedhks (May 12, 2009)

nah its coming out of the coolant reservoir. no milkshake either


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Still could be a head gasket. If the head gasket fails between the cylinder bore and the coolant jacket directly, there will be no "milkshake" of which to speak. The compustion gases will push into the coolant jacket and cause coolant to be pushed out into and potentially out of the coolant reservoir. A cylinder leakdown test would confirm such an incident.


----------

